
HASHWallet, the most secure hardware wallet - fsoria
https://gethashwallet.com
======
fsoria
The theft of crypto actives is an everyday event. We are less and less
surprised by the constant news about attacks and hacking into exchanges and
cryptocurrency wallets worth millions of dollars. In this scenario, users need
to equip themselves with better security tools to safeguard their assets.

HASHWallet is a cryptocurrency smart card that offers a higher level of
security than other hardware wallets on the market, based on a series of
technical features and advantages that make it unique.

As a non-programmable device, it is designed to create a totally secure space
to sign transactions and to safeguard the user’s keys.

The card stores the private key without anyone knowing it, not even the user.
This key cannot be accessed from the outside in any way. Therefore, the card
is invulnerable and can not suffer external attacks.

The Public/Private keys are generated on the card itself, in a random
procedure that is impossible to replicate and without the intervention of
external seeds.

The card includes a large screen of electronic ink, which allows the
verification and validation of the transactions in detail. In this way,
HASHWallet complies with the “What You See IS What You Sign” (WYSIWYS)
philosophy; users only sign what they see, and avoid the malicious attack
known as “Man in The Middle” since no external devices are involved in the
transactions.

The fingerprint reader built-in to the card is another of its security tools,
as it allows the signature of transactions from a biometric signal.

HASHWallet supports the major cryptocurrencies on the market, such as Bitcoin,
Ethereum, Litecoin or Tether, and also any ERC-20 token.

